# AntiSpam E-Mail Abruf- und POP- Server auf Linux (z.B. SUSE)



## lukelukeluke (1. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander,
Da ich schon ein bisschen Linux Erfahrung mit SUS9.0prof/9.1prof und RedHat 9.0prof habe, Dachte ich, ich könnte bei mir zu Hause einen AntiSpamMailserver auf einem P3-800 einrichten. Folgendes müsste er können:

Ich trage alle meine E-Mail Accounts ein, und vielleicht sogar die meiner Mitbewohner, wenn diese Lösung für mehrere Benutzer geht. Dann sage ich dem Linux Server, er soll alle 5 Minuten alle Accounts per POP abrufen, und gleich alle Mails auf den Sevrer inkl. Anhang herunterladen. Mittels Filter nach Wörtern, EXE- Files und anderem werden gleich Spam und Virusse entfernt. Dann kann ich wenn ich nach Hause komme über 100mbit Netzwerk gleich meine Mails gefiltert von meinem Server per POP beziehen.
Ist das möglich, einen Server einzurichten, welcher Mails von mehreren Accounts abholt, aufbereitet und dann wieder zur Verfügung zum beziehen stellt?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## 4men (1. November 2004)

Hi

klar ist das möglich zu deinem Problem gibt es in der Internet Professionell 11/2004 ( 4,05 € ) eine guten Workshop.
Wobei hier nur der "Spam" als solcher gekennzeichnet wird, aber ich denke mann kann mittels einens Scriptes hier auch noch zum Erfolg kommen. 
Ich gebe jedoch zu bedenken das direktes Löschen auch Mails erwischen kann die zwar als Spam gekennzeichnet sind aber vielleicht doch gewollt sind.
Spamsuche ist halt doch nur sogut wie der Filter.

mfg Christian


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. November 2004)

Ich empfehle mal unter google nach »exim satellite system« zu suchen. Der Lokale Exim-Server würde dann die Mails vom E-Mailserver abholen und sie lokal speichern und mit dem Mailprogramm kann man dann die Mails vom lokalen Server abrufen. Der Vorteil ist, das man so - wenn der Mailserver kein eigener Rootserver ist - lokal die Mails durch Filter laufen lassen kann. Gegen SPAM wäre z. B. Spamassassin geeignet, und die Home-Version von Linux kann man auch kostenlos daheim verwenden. Spamassassin markiert alle Mails, die höchstwarscheinlich spam sind im Betreff. Das Mailprogramm kann dann markierte Mails in den Papierkorb werfen (So kann man noch überprüfen ob es sich auch wirklich um SPAM handelt).

Ich hoffe das hilft weiter


----------



## Ben Ben (2. November 2004)

Wenn du gerade dabei bist kannst du neben spamassasin auch gleich noch amavis draufmachen dann kannst du mails auf Serverseite gleich noch nach Viren scannen.
Erfordert aber ein neukompilieren des Kernels, da "DaZuKo" (Datenzugriffskontrolle) von HBEDV mit einkompiliert werden muss....


----------

